# Passion (orchestral)



## sherief83 (Jan 7, 2018)

This piece's actual title is ' A Goddess Passion ' and is the fourth one of a 3 piece I posted almost a year ago.

This is just part of an album (Quixotic Love III) that I have been working.

This one is like my others very long but hope you all enjoy it if you get to the end.



Oh and Leonard bernstein was sort of my inspiration on how it would be ' conducted ' he'd do it slow like the way it is or so I think. Thats why I used his image as he was part of my thinking when I was working on it.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 12, 2018)

Man... fantastic.
At first i was like "9 minutes?? best check my calendar.." but it was so worth it.

Not gonna lie... 4:12 onward is my fave. Had me going "Hnnngggg" at 5:04. Loved it.
Improvements? Your crash/percussion was bit underwhelming for me (5:20). Like it could have tailed off a bit longer.
Love the way it builds, but i feel that maybe the production/samples let it down just a tad from about 7:10 onward. I can tell what you're trying to do (i think), make it BIGGER, BIGGEERRRR!!! But it still feels like it can be pushed a bit further. Perhaps a wider orchestration, i wanna hear some lower octaves in there!
Also, a little trick is a sine-wave (sub bass) low in the mix following the bass line. Would really help hit me in the guts.


----------



## sherief83 (Jan 12, 2018)

Thank you very much sir Jdiggity! genuinely appreciate your feedback and encouragement! I agree with the 7:10 onward comment. thats where things went un realistic but as you were saying. I was going BIG! and also was thinking of lenny going that far too or so he would do and yell at everyone to get his perfect take.


----------



## Grim_Universe (Jan 13, 2018)

Magnificent as always. Please record your music live! It'll take a month to make samples sound like a real thing in such a piece..


----------



## sherief83 (Jan 14, 2018)

Thank you Grimm! Appreciate you taking the time to check the piece  as always, live performance would be great indeed. Not sure it can go as loud as this piece but careful orchestration might do it. Thank you again, appreciate it.


----------



## Kas (Jan 18, 2018)

With every piece of music you post, you manage to astonish me! I really love your harmonies because you blend the familiar with the exotic in a very natural way and of course your orchestration is also top notch. You create music that makes one's mind travel and I really want to thank you for giving us the oppportunity to listen to it. By the way what do you use for strings? I really liked their sound but it doesn't remind me any of the known string libraries. Are they treated and, if so, how do you do it? Top shelving maybe?


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jan 18, 2018)

sherief83 said:


> This piece's actual title is ' A Goddess Passion ' and is the fourth one of a 3 piece I posted almost a year ago.
> 
> This is just part of an album that I have been working on to no end. :( (Got one more silly piece named ' the little thief ' to finish and its extremely difficult to finish but worth the long months its taking)
> 
> ...




Great stuff here! 
I actually think that your piece is really beautiful with all its textures and sound is great. The mockup sounds also really good and I enjoyed the piece overall a lot. BUT yes, I hate to say it a little critic from my side ...man..I hesitate to say, but the composition is a bit of a random over all thing to me - at best I can make out a motif here and there, but most of the time not. I feel often that I am not connected to your piece. But on the other hand you keep the mood and harmonic language very intact and you shine through your variation in orchestration, which I appreciate a lot and which lets me ignore for most of the time the relatively random melodic lines. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sherief83 (Jan 18, 2018)

Kas said:


> With every piece of music you post, you manage to astonish me! I really love your harmonies because you blend the familiar with the exotic in a very natural way and of course your orchestration is also top notch. You create music that makes one's mind travel and I really want to thank you for giving us the oppportunity to listen to it. By the way what do you use for strings? I really liked their sound but it doesn't remind me any of the known string libraries. Are they treated and, if so, how do you do it? Top shelving maybe?



Thank you very much Kas, I genuinely appreciate that you took the time to check it out and i'm happy that it did something for you! 

The strings are CSS. I over did the reverb on them a bit here so they sound more majestic. I felt the result is good enough but its one of those that I could easily nit pick later which I'm doing right now. 

Thank you again though!


----------



## sherief83 (Jan 18, 2018)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Great stuff here!
> I actually think that your piece is really beautiful with all its textures and sound is great. The mockup sounds also really good and I enjoyed the piece overall a lot. BUT yes, I hate to say it a little critic from my side ...man..I hesitate to say, but the composition is a bit of a random over all thing to me - at best I can make out a motif here and there, but most of the time not. I feel often that I am not connected to your piece. But on the other hand you keep the mood and harmonic language very intact and you shine through your variation in orchestration, which I appreciate a lot and which lets me ignore for most of the time the relatively random melodic lines. Thank you for sharing.



Thank you Alex! genuinely appreciate your thoughts. I can appreciate your thought here, This is your first reaction hearing it, me on the other hand, super used to it and know when and what will come. so I lost that perspective but good to hear yours and your first impression of it. 

To tell you the truth. I think it could use some form of visuals as was suggested to me before. but...that would be a giant question on what could possibly go with it visually. maybe 100 years from now it'll find someone that can apply that creativity to it. who knows  

thanks again!


----------



## jamieboo (Jan 24, 2018)

This is gorgeous!
Personally I prefer music like this - it doesn't hold my hand, instead it sends me on a journey through fresh melodic meadows!
If anything at times I thought that repeating ascending 4 chord progression (with flavours of Thomas Newman?) was too much of an anchor - but I think in the context it worked beautifully.
As for the production, it's light years beyond anything I could do so I have nothing constructive to say!


----------



## sherief83 (Jan 24, 2018)

Thank you Jamie! i'm personally all about escapism music. something that we can plug our own memories and dreams and lead us somewhere. if i was able to accomplish that for you, thats awesome in every way. Thank you again


----------



## JuanSebastianBach (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi! First post here on the forum. I keep coming back to your track! Don't know why, but the lines you are working with, together with the harmonic background makes it... hypnotic!
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## sherief83 (Jul 27, 2018)

Man you dug an old one out of the lost ether of nothingness lol. but thank you! in a strange way. your comment was encouraging enough to help me crank on a new piece thats been in my volt for a couple of months now. hopefully i'll get to post it soon once i get over its hardships and challenges..

FYI this piece is available part of Quixotic Love III album available on digital download


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 27, 2018)

I honestly *DO NOT *listen to your pieces with a critical mind - you have such a unique voice that your music can just be appreciated for what it is.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 27, 2018)

Read it again haha ^^^^


----------



## OleJoergensen (Jul 28, 2018)

I enjoyed it, it is beautiful. I like the sound you achived, it has a very dreaming atmosphere. Sometimes the brass sounds very far away but maybe its a part of the dreaming atmosphere...
The violins sounds really good and quite different compared to css demoes. 
Thank you for sharing .


----------



## sherief83 (Jul 29, 2018)

Thank you guys. appreciate it


----------



## The Darris (Jul 29, 2018)

Cool piece. 

Check your releases, especially on Brass and strings. They cut out extremely abruptly which is what take you out of the piece, especially in the slow legato parts. The brass chords tend to sound a little too synthy. The best way to approach that is make sure to either play the ensemble patches at the softer, less brassy dynamics, but give a little gain to make them more prominent for fortissimo moments. Or, put the highest brass voice on the brassy dynamics of an ensemble patch and split the other voices out onto a solo brass instrument. This will mitigate the synthy-stacked brass sound. You'll get the brassy bite from the ensemble patch but the warmth of the brass from the solo brass voices in the chord thus making it sound more realistic. 

Overall balance is pretty good, just fix those releases as well as those percussion hits and the piece will probably fix itself. I wouldn't over-program CC11 too much, use it but give yourself a threshold so that your actual dynamic cross-fades are doing most of the work. I never go below 40 on CC11. When I do, it starts to sound more like volume automation versus natural dynamics. 

Cheers,

C


----------



## sherief83 (Jul 29, 2018)

cool thoughts and suggestion, thanks for sharing. sort of too late to change anything with this piece since i made it late 2017/ early 2018 but i'll take your approach in thinking on my upcoming next one!


----------



## Saxer (Jul 30, 2018)

Fantastic job! Unique harmonic language. Well done!

Did you add a noise bed?


----------



## sherief83 (Jul 31, 2018)

Saxer said:


> Fantastic job! Unique harmonic language. Well done!
> 
> Did you add a noise bed?



Thank you! Yes I use orchestral noise files (floor noises and stuff like that)


----------

